# Hello from Gloucester, U.K.



## 9Red (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello everyone!

Thanks for taking the time to read my intro post.  My name's Hannah and I live in Gloucester with my fiance, Olliey, and our vast collection of pets (cats, fish, hamster, parrot, snakes, lizards, mice etc etc.) I'm currently doing a Masters degree in animal/bioveterinary sciences, and as part of this am undertaking some zoo-based research into artificial insemination in snakes (as you might imagine this isn't as straightforward as it sounds). I also keep, breed and often rescue/rehabilitate various species of reptiles.

As you may have already guessed, I started breeding mice as feeders for snakes. This started when I took in an emaciated snake that wouldn't eat defrosted mice and would only take freshly culled. I much prefer being able to breed my own mice and give them a varied diet and enriched housing with toys etc, to ensure a good quality of life before being humanely culled, rather than buying frozen feeder mice that have been mass reared for the reptile trade. I think it is more respectful and dignified, not to mention providing better welfare for the mice in question.

Anyway, after a while I started to notice some pretty colours and patterns in my litters, and started to research the hobbyist breeders websites for info on colours and genetics. Now I've decided to have a go at managed selective breeding for specific colours and, who knows? Maybe have a stab at a couple of shows in the future? At the moment I don't have anything particularly special - a mixed bunch of broken blacks, BEWs, a single dove/lilac doe, and various marked argents, some longhaired (don't know where that gene came from :lol: ).

Although lovely, my mice are very much 'pet/feeder' types, with pointed noses and short stocky bodies - I'm very keen to start 'upgrading' my collection to show standard/type mice, so if anyone's got any stock for sale please PM me (Don't worry - my 'show' collection will be kept completely seperate from my 'pet/feeders'!) Ultimately I'd like to specialise in siamese / colourpoints, but need some practice with something easier first until I get my 'eye' in on what makes a good show mouse. Any hints, tips or pointers are of course welcomed!


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

heya, welcome to the forum  x


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

:welcomeany sounds like a task and a half, artificial insemination in snakes interesting and not the easiest subject to learn about I'm sure


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome.You needn't worry generally about show people not allowing excess stock to be used as feeders.Most appreciate the circle of life and respect the other reasons people keep rodents .


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

:welcome1 Hi again!


----------



## razelamy (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------

